# [WOIN] Unarmed damage



## Elijah Whateley (Nov 27, 2017)

Could someone help me parsing this excerpt from the OLD rulebook?

_"You may also add the size of your STR dice pool or skill
dice pool to a melee weapon damage, or the size of
your skill dice pool to ranged weapon damage. So, if
you have STR 6 (3d6), add 3 to your sword’s damage.
Unarmed damage is 1d6 for size Medium and smaller
creatures, plus 1d6 for each size category above
Medium (see the table at the bottom of this page).
►►Add your unarmed skill rank or your STR dice
pool size (not both) to unarmed damage as a flat
bonus, using the dice pool size. This bonus does
not apply to melee weapon attacks."
_
The way that unarmed damage is called out as a special case seems to suggest its handled differently than other melee weapon damage. The only difference I can see is that there's the option to add your "unarmed skill rank", not your "skill dice pool". That would give unarmed combat a significant advantage over armed combat after a certain level. But then I see that extra "using the dice pool size" bit, and I wonder if this is all a typo or misunderstanding on my part.


----------



## M3woods (Nov 27, 2017)

Unarmed damage does 1d6 damage. You add the dice from your skill or STR pool as a bonus modifier to the 1d6. So, a STR of 6 has a dice pool of 3d6. The 3 becomes a bonus so your base unarmed damage is 1d6+3. Does that make better sense?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using EN World mobile app


----------



## easl (Nov 27, 2017)

Elijah,
Melee weapons get the same bonus (either STR dice pool *or* skill dice pool, as a flat bonus to damage).  Ranged weapons get skill dice pool as a flat bonus.  See first paragraph on page 58.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 27, 2017)

It's slightly clumsily phrased, I'll grant. That extra "using the dice pool size" bit, is the important bit, as you correctly note. Unarmed damage is no different in nature to melee weapon damage.


----------

